# Weed Overload



## jjp2222 (Jul 19, 2018)

I've got a massive weed problem in my beds and am looking for advice.

I bought a house in NJ (6a/6b) in November. Before Spring arrived a massive tree fell on it in March and we had to move out for renovations to fix all the damage. The prior owners skimped on upkeep so there wasn't much, if any, mulch in all the landscape beds.

I had planned on mulching but never got around to it due all the attention on the rebuild. We're now moving back in a few weeks and I'd like to deal with the weed issue.

Imagine a couple thousand sq ft of lanscaping beds with no mulch and an a million weeds, that's what I'm dealing with. I'd love to get some advice on how others would tackle this?

I assume:
1) Spray <- no clue what I should use?
2) Mulch

Is this a good gameplan for the middle of August?


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Any desirable plants or shrubs in the beds now ?

If yes, carefully rake up all the weeds, apply Snapshot and mulch on top of the Snapshot.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

SJ Lawn said:


> Any desirable plants or shrubs in the beds now ?
> 
> If yes, carefully rake up all the weeds, apply Snapshot and mulch on top of the Snapshot.


Actually I learned the hard way a few years ago you should apply snapshot on top of the mulch, or the weeds may find a way to grow in the mulch :lol:


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

jjp2222 said:


> I've got a massive weed problem in my beds and am looking for advice.
> 
> I bought a house in NJ (6a/6b) in November. Before Spring arrived a massive tree fell on it in March and we had to move out for renovations to fix all the damage. The prior owners skimped on upkeep so there wasn't much, if any, mulch in all the landscape beds.
> 
> ...


What kind of plants do you have in these beds? Shrubs? Flowers? Roses?


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> SJ Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Any desirable plants or shrubs in the beds now ?
> ...


Where did all this weed seed come from ? Contaminated mulch ?


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

If you choose to use Snapshot, no edibles can be in the beds.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

SJ Lawn said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > SJ Lawn said:
> ...


Just like Jeff Golblum said, "life ..... uhhh .... finds a way"

Even the best mulch is going to have some seeds. Others just blow in from all over. Some come from the lawn. Either way I had one hell of a barrier underneath that mulch :lol:


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Is Surflan another alternative? As far as I know Snapshot only comes in granular form and seems like it might be harder to apply in a garden bed.


----------



## jjp2222 (Jul 19, 2018)

I forgot to mention..... yes, there's shrubs, bushes, trees in all these beds. Thinks like hydrangea, boxwood, grasses, roses, ornamental trees. Basically there's a little bit of everything in these landscaping beds across the whole property.

Can I still use that Snapshot?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

All I can say is what I would do and have done and it works. Directed spray of gly / scythe / NIS mixed per scythe label for mixing with gly. Directed spray of dithiopyr. Yes, there are "better" and longer lasting pre products but I have dithiopyr on the shelf and in the tank so that's what I use - very effective.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

jjp2222 said:


> I forgot to mention..... yes, there's shrubs, bushes, trees in all these beds. Thinks like hydrangea, boxwood, grasses, roses, ornamental trees. Basically there's a little bit of everything in these landscaping beds across the whole property.
> 
> Can I still use that Snapshot?


Take a look at the label:

https://dasus.my.salesforce.com/sfc/p/#40000000Mo2J/a/33000000LPat/Eff2pP48d0t.OKcBsq2fgdvzVbJCK.U89pTLe8I2Uys


----------

